# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Where do I get blood testing done in UK?

## Christopher_UK

Hi there people, I phoned doctors earlier and spoke to lady at reception, I wasnt quite sure what to say but after reading the info on this website you guys said I should get blood work done before I use steroids , so I asked the receptionist "I want to book an appointment to get bloodwork done please"...she seems really confused and didnt seem to know what I wanted, I tried my best to explain and in the end she said she'd book me an appointment with doctor and I'd have to speak to him about it.

Is blood work the right term to use or is it referred to as something else?

Also is there any other test I should ask to have done whilst I'm there?

I think I read elsewhere that you can have your liver and heart tested?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## baseline_9

You want to ask for a full blood panel

----------


## baseline_9

Manchester's Needle Exchange program fund/ do Bloodwork BTW...

Not sure if the Program supports it in leeds tho...

Either way you can just go to Manchester and tell them you live there... Thats what I do.

----------


## Christopher_UK

Ok cheers mate.

Is there any other test I should try have done?

I was thinking maybe for liver and heart especially but saying that I guess my doctor should know when I go tomorrow morning.

EDIT: The one organ I am most concerned about is my heart, I've heard some people say bodybuilding is good for your heart and other people say that in later life bodybuilders have heart problems, not quite sure what to believe but if there is a test that shows your heart is running 100% perfect then I'd defo like to have that done.

----------


## Booz

like above mate go to your local needle exchange and sit down with one of them and tell them what you use,they will ask you if you want a full blood test done,if they do not then ask them for yourself......
i get mine done with them..............

----------


## Kawigirl

There is a test for your heart.... 

An *ECG (electrocardiography)*. It detects activity of your heart over a period of time. And since you do what you do....its good to get one done on a yearly basis. Even if there is nothing of concern now...if something should happen down the road; your medical records can be used to diagnose something BEFORE it happens.
I get one every year. A half dozen strips taped to you, machine hook up...done in less than 30 seconds.

----------


## baseline_9

They determin functionality of organs via the bloodwork...

----------


## Christopher_UK

> They determin functionality of organs via the bloodwork...


Cheers mate, didnt know that.

----------


## Christopher_UK

> like above mate go to your local needle exchange and sit down with one of them and tell them what you use,they will ask you if you want a full blood test done,if they do not then ask them for yourself......
> i get mine done with them..............


Nice 1, I'll do just that, I think I know where one is in leeds after using google near a nightclub I used to go to years ago lol.

----------


## Christopher_UK

> There is a test for your heart.... 
> 
> An *ECG (electrocardiography)*. It detects activity of your heart over a period of time. And since you do what you do....its good to get one done on a yearly basis. Even if there is nothing of concern now...if something should happen down the road; your medical records can be used to diagnose something BEFORE it happens.
> I get one every year. A half dozen strips taped to you, machine hook up...done in less than 30 seconds.


ECG, cheers, I'll have to speak to my doctor tomorrow when I go and see if I can have that done through them.

----------

